# Why is she so lazy



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio is over a year old and she has started to get lazy. She snuggles in her bed most of the day or just wants to lie on the couch with me. When we bring her for walks she will run around for about 15 min enjoying life but then will come back beside me for the rest of the walk. She just strolls at my speed with no interest in chasing a ball or playing with other dogs we know. She'll lie down every time we stop to. I knew she was calming down a lot from her puppy years but its like she is aged 7 years in the space of a few months. 
I can ramp her up with a bit of tug but she loses interest quickly and brings her toy with her to bed for a nap. 
We were at the vets recently for a check up and she got a full bill of health. She was bouncy in the vets, eating and pooping fine and is a good weight (shes always been lean). 
My OH thinks its great (hes a couch potato himself) but I want to see a bit more life in her. We were planning on joining an agilty club but right now I think she'd go to sleep in between the weaves. 
I realise shes not a high drive dog but she is a German Shepherd, surely it cant be right for her to spend her life asleep?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm no expert, but to me this just doesn't sound right. I might go to another vet for a second opinion about her health and tell them these things.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She may be hypothyroid. It doesn't sound right but if her health is OK then be grateful that she is not too demanding. Try the agility, she might surprise you.
My dog is also low key (not as low as yours) but when something interests her she
is very high energy and has good endurance. Maybe you haven't found her 'thing'.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Send her this way.  I have a crazy adolescent puppy and a 10 year old who thinks she's a crazy adolescent puppy... "couch potato" sounds rather refreshing!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think we will try another vet, a second opinion cant hurt. I will sign up for agility training and see if the enthusiasm of the other pups will inject some life into her. I want to increase the length of our walks but shes just not into the whole putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Send her this way.  I have a crazy adolescent puppy and a 10 year old who thinks she's a crazy adolescent puppy... "couch potato" sounds rather refreshing!


Lol my OH agrees with you. He says I shouldn't complain and if she wants to sleep I should let her instead of bringing home bags of new toys to get her excited. I just imagined life with a GSD to be more tiring for me and not her. 
I want to post pictures of her adventures but they are all the same, curled up on the couch snoring or looking at me through half closed eyes. 
The only time I see her wild is when my OH's brother comes to visit, then shes up bouncing and wooing with happiness.


----------



## shankizzle (Aug 21, 2012)

How did you end up going with this?

My GSD of 15 months is quite lazy now too,


----------



## NixiePixie (7 mo ago)

Well this is 10 years later. But I’ve got a lazy 1 yr old female 🤣 Maybe some females are just not as crazy as the males? Having had an adolescent male (rescued aged 6 months) plus spending time with young male family dogs, I was expecting and ready for a challenge! This is the easiest GSD ever. She’s perfectly happy to lounge. She is alert and active on walks. She loves to get in the water and I can take her on very long walks for up to 8 miles. But if my own medical issues knock me out, she’s happy to lounge for a day or a week! Maybe I just got lucky with my “lazy German Shepherd“ lol.


----------

